# Burning Router



## Sharon1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi! My first visit to this site. 
We have had a Netgear router working for approx 8 weeks with a wireless connection to another computer. We are now getting a burning smell from the router, therefore I have stopped using it. Should I assume that the router is finished or could it be the adapter, although we are using the one supplied by the manufacturer. Your thoughts please.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If it's coming from the router, I'd say that's a bad sign. The power brick might have caused it, but if the router is cooking, that's a bad sign. I'd take it back or send it to Netgear for replacement.

Are you sure you're not just smelling new electronics, is something really burning?


----------



## Sharon1 (Jan 16, 2006)

johnwill said:


> If it's coming from the router, I'd say that's a bad sign. The power brick might have caused it, but if the router is cooking, that's a bad sign. I'd take it back or send it to Netgear for replacement.
> 
> Are you sure you're not just smelling new electronics, is something really burning?


----------



## Sharon1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Sharon1 said:


> Hi! My first visit to this site.
> We have had a Netgear router working for approx 8 weeks with a wireless connection to another computer. We are now getting a burning smell from the router, therefore I have stopped using it. Should I assume that the router is finished or could it be the adapter, although we are using the one supplied by the manufacturer. Your thoughts please.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

forget the quotes and type your reply into the quick reply message box


----------

